# Oven Roasted Veggies



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2020)

*Roasted Veggies*
A variety of colorful new potatoes and carrots, parsnips, onions and celery.

Just about any of your favorite veggies will work in there, eggplant, leeks, tomatoes, mushrooms, cauliflower, broccoli and more.

A stick of butter and salt and pepper to taste.
Generous use of fresh herbs is nice too, whatever you like.

375° oven till tender, turning veggies several times to get the full effect of all that butter.
Once tender turn broiler on high and get some nice color on them.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2020)

Love roasted veggies! These look beautiful!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks tasty for sure!

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 28, 2020)

Big LIKE bud!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 28, 2020)

With those taters it's just about full meal itself, nice assortment Chile, looks real tasty, Like! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice

Warren


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 28, 2020)

Roasted veggie thread on SMF...


At first I was like:










Then I saw the addition of a stick of butter and was all like:










in the end though:












Looks and sounds good Chili!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2020)

We love roasted veggies and those look marvelous. Adding a ton of butter is money!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks guys,
I appreciate the replies/likes.
Just separating out recipes so I can put them in my Index.

The stick of butter sounds like a lot, but there where 8lbs of veggies in that tray.
They absorbed the majority of it  and were so tasty.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 28, 2020)

Veggies you say?






That whole pan looks great man! Like a meal in itself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2020)

We eat vegetarian most of the time & will give your recipe a try!
It looks real good!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks delicious to me. We love roasted veggies


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like chili it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

